# John Deere Batteries.



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone else having bad luck with equipment batteries?

My 6430 is 3 seasons old. 1 season it got a work out, season 2 maybe once, this season maybe a handful of times. 

Went to fire it up today as its been a few weeks and its dead as a door nail and won't take a charge. 

Seams like equipment Battreys only last 3 years. My skid steer needed a new one this fall. Stuffed in a big Grp 65 interstate and it doesn't hesitate to start now.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Never had a problem with Deere batteries. In fact I put them in ont of my older machines that we use to load salt and material around the yard and it lasted 7 yrs


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Deere batteries are the best IMO. We have tractors that are 2004's all with original batteries. Do you have a theft device drawing power or something like that?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I have JD batteries in my loader, skid steer and both lawn tractors. The only time I've had a dead battery is after someone left the key on. Other than that no issues.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You also might look into a one a small solar panel that you can leave up on the dash that will trickle charge your battery when not in use. Or put a battery termination switch on it.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do they still wait until u buy them to fill them with acid


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnboy2121;1628020 said:


> Do they still wait until u buy them to fill them with acid


Yes................


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JD Dave;1627993 said:


> Deere batteries are the best IMO. We have tractors that are 2004's all with original batteries. Do you have a theft device drawing power or something like that?


No. Think maybe the hazards were left on, but I thought everything shuts off when you turn the key off. Its not used in summer so maybe that's why mine and Stefan's have not lasted. His lasted even less then mine.

I'll look into the solar charger but summer its usually in a dark barn. Also can only get that battery from the dealer. Though of adding two Grps 31s but not enough room. Trying a different charger also to see if it can get some life into it.

Would plugging the solar panel into the smoke lighter work or does it need to be direct to the battery?


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Cannot get much fresher of a battery then that


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grassman09;1628085 said:


> No. Think maybe the hazards were left on, but I thought everything shuts off when you turn the key off. Its not used in summer so maybe that's why mine and Stefan's have not lasted. His lasted even less then mine.
> 
> I'll look into the solar charger but summer its usually in a dark barn. Also can only get that battery from the dealer. Though of adding two Grps 31s but not enough room. Trying a different charger also to see if it can get some life into it.
> 
> Would plugging the solar panel into the smoke lighter work or does it need to be direct to the battery?


That works but if you leave the 4 ways on your battery will still be toast. The key does not shut the 4 ways off in any vehicle so why would they do it on a tractor.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Who makes the JD batteries


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1628214 said:


> Who makes the JD batteries


I'm not sure but most of them are an odd size and when I have replaced them it is near impossible to find the exact size which you really need or the battery will not be securely mounted without some fab work. The batteries in our 7000 series Deere's are $376.00.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

JD Dave;1628225 said:


> I'm not sure but most of them are an odd size and when I have replaced them it is near impossible to find the exact size which you really need or the battery will not be securely mounted without some fab work. The batteries in our 7000 series Deere's are $376.00.


Yup Interstate has it listed in there books as dealer only item. Green Tractors Milton said $365

Never thought of your point on the 4 ways. My buddy who drives it is my mechanic so if anyone should know it would be him. Accidents happen. Glad it wasn't needed for a storm.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Grassman09;1628342 said:


> Yup Interstate has it listed in there books as dealer only item. Green Tractors Milton said $365
> 
> Never thought of your point on the 4 ways. My buddy who drives it is my mechanic so if anyone should know it would be him. Accidents happen. Glad it wasn't needed for a storm.


The 6000 series is a smaller battery.


----------

